# Brisbane anyone??



## Tree B (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi allJust wondering if there were any of you out there from Brisbane, Australia.... Wondering mostly if you have any pointers on good doctors/therapists around the place, also if there are any real life support groups around the place??It's going to be my first summer in 3 years back here, and I'm not looking forward to the havoc a proper Brisbane summer will play with my IBS!!


----------



## Sian T (May 23, 2003)

Hi!I'm studying at uni in Brisbane, and am absolutely dreading the upcoming summer. Fortunately, I won't be in town throughout the uni holidays. But the temperatures are already summer-like - in the early 30s already! Uuugh. I'm afraid I can't really help you out with doctors, therapists, etc. I visited a gatroenterologist at the Wesley hospital for my IBS diagnosis, and he basically set it all out for me - let me know if you would like his details. Good luck with finding the info you need


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey, I'm a 20yo gal from Brisbane, so glad to hear that I'm not alone!I was diagnosed a few months ago, after experiencing symptoms (gas/diarrhoea/abdo pain/nausea) after having appendicitis (causing peritonitis) and having my appendix removed. I have my first appointment with a Gastro in a few weeks tree B...bit nervous about what he will have to say! I'll let you know if he is any good, he was recommended to me by a friend who has Crohns...Jane T, I'm a uni student in Bris as well, QUT...studying to be a dietitian. We talk about IBS at uni sometimes, and everyone (as in lecturers and GI specialists) passes it off as someting that isn't really a problem and will go away with time...so frustrating!!Anyways, it would be nice to chat with you guys on here sometime


----------



## Tree B (Aug 24, 2003)

Good to see some Brissy people hanging around! Looks like we're all uni students - I'm at UQ (only part time)!Unfortunately because of my cheap and nasty UQ internet account, I can't actually access the chat room here - bugger!Anyway, thanks for replying guys - I'll keep in touch via this site!


----------

